# rat thinks im food?



## krazieness_2 (Nov 27, 2007)

my friend gave me her rat that she no longer wanted a little while ago because one of mine passed away(RIP lil stormy).the rat is good with my other one and everything but everytime i put my hand near her she either sniffs then trys to bite or runs to a corner and if i try to pet trys to bite.she only sometimes comes up to the cage door when i do.ive had her for a little while and dont know what to do.i have tryed to work with her but i am deathly afraid of getting bitten,the 2 rats ive had have never bitten in their life.can someone give me some advice?i am willing to work with her and really would hate to have to give her to someone more experienced because i love her,but that might be my last option.please if anyone can help ide appreciate it!!


----------



## Rattiegma (Jan 23, 2008)

How long have you had her? And why didn't your friend want her anymore? Your answer could be in why she gave you her rat...


----------



## bmwing01 (Dec 7, 2007)

i completely understand your pain ... i adopted a new boy this week .. he's already bit me once.. i'm getting him neutered on friday .. but people have told me just to work with him .. don't stick my fingers in his cage .. open the door and let him come to me ... just trying to give him his space .. i hope that helps .. if you find the magic trick to it all let me know!!


----------



## Neophyte (Feb 12, 2008)

You just need to work up slowly to putting your hand near the rat. The truth is, hands are big and scary to ratties who don't know any better. Show the rat that your hand brings food, safety, love, and fun times! That is the best advice you can get.


----------



## A1APassion (Jul 29, 2007)

the friend that didn't want her most likely lost interest days/weeks before giving her away


if this is the case she is most likely just very under socialized & the only thing that will change that is time & patience

good luck!


----------



## lovinmyworm (Feb 18, 2008)

You said your scared to be bitten, well that is likely the problem. They can sense fear and if she feels like your scared of her she's going to sense that and get anxious. My rat Mr. Frumples was like this when I got him. He came from a bad situation and was not socialized at all. It took him about 3 weeks before he was finally ok with me and stopped trying to hide from me. Now that he has a friend he's gotten even more mellow and is really wanting to be with me more. Anyways, I just talked to him alot. If I was on the computer I would read outloud what I was reading, I'd offer him treats, but only if he took them from me. I'd reach my hand into his cage and then not pet him, just sort of put my hand next to him. Every movement I did with him was very slow and steady. Everything sort of became routine. Then I was sitting on the computer one day and he was sitting in his cage with the door open as always and he just came out. I let him crawl on me for about 10 minutes before I even tried to pet him. I gave him a treat and he ate that and then he finally let me pet him. From that day on he's decided that he likes humans again. It was just a matter of letting him get comfortable and know you. If your just reaching into her cage she's probably freaking out and thats why she's bitting.


----------



## krazieness_2 (Nov 27, 2007)

well i barley knew her lol i feel so bad.today she retreated to a corner and i put my fist above her for her to smell and she does but then she opens her mouth slowly and goes to take a bite.i could probley pick her up but i want to wait until she dosent try to bite.my other one,the first one i ever got is the biggest sweet heart in the world shes an explorer but when shes scoped out the land always comes back to rest lol and she only ever pottys outside the cage when shes been out for a long time.i think i just struck lucky with her.the first day i got her i was deathly afraid lol but i was petting her and she rolled on her back for me to scratch her belly.that was it for me lol sorry for the rambling


----------

